# We Went To Buc-ees Today!!



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2016)

Our daughter sold her Ford Explorer to a couple from Temple, Tx and we met in Terrell, Tx. DH and I went so we could bring her back home. I had been to Buc-ees once before with our DD and was knocked over by the most fantabulous truck stop I had ever seen. I took pictures for my DH, but seeing is believing. Heck, I even took pictures of the bathroom!  Buc-ees is the place for a junk food junkie to get an overdose. Rows and rows of all kinds of candy, rows and rows of snack foods, a lunch counter, a fudge counter, a jerky counter (they give samples)  even fresh fruit!

There is all kinds of merchandise, lots of Texas stuff for souvenirs, clothing, sporting goods, outdoor cooking gear, stuffed animals, fun stuff, purses, dishes and lots more.
I hugged a brightly striped hammock. I loved the bright colors. DD told me that I needed to settle on a style, "All of them is not a style".  There was part of an old pick up made into a bench, so we took pictures.







We bypassed the gift boxed selfie stick, DD's arm was sufficient.






We were having great fun....... my husband and I can behave for only so long...... we just _had _to..... and yes, we bought them.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 7, 2016)

D, I love buccees!!! We always very in trouble in the one in Wharton. They have to many goodies. 

Those boxers are a perfect fit. I need to go get some tomorrow if the one in Madisonville has any. DHs birthday is coming up. Those would be perfect to add to his gift basket!

Looks like y'all had fun.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 8, 2016)

HA!   I usually have to physically DRAG my DH out of Buc-ee's.   He would buy the whole stinkin' store if I would let him....starting with the jalapeno jelly!  YUMMY!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the pics! Lovely family! I've never been to a Buc-ee's, but will give it a go when I'm down there


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 8, 2016)

I am cracking up! I NEED to go to one now!!! My dad needs those boxers


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 8, 2016)

Loved the pics!  Buc-ees is a fun store.  They are currently building one about 10 miles away from us, right across from the Texas Motor Speedway.  Guessing they're hoping to cash in on the Nascar fans.  Lol - I think the locals might be more excited though.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2016)

I had never heard of Buc-ees


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 8, 2016)

It is a little bit of Texas fun and crazy.  I believe all of their stores are in East Texas.  It's actually a really big gas station with a store inside that sells all kinds of specialized food and snacks that include signature hot sauces, jams and jellies, buffalo jerky, fudge, kolaches, etc.  They are well known for having exceptionally clean restrooms (obviously not the norm for gas stations) and they also have tons of fun souvenirs - like those awesome boxers!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 8, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I had never heard of Buc-ees



It is an experience for sure! The stores are all in Texas. I just looked them up on Wikipedia and I think we all need to go to New Braunfels!! WOW!

The New Braunfels gas center is the largest convenience store in the world at 68,000 square feet. The store features 120 fuel pumps, 83 toilets, 31 cash registers, 4 Icee machines, 80 fountain dispensers, tubing and water gear for the Guadalupe River.

*83 TOILETS???? *


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buc-ee's


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 8, 2016)

I think I need to pee in at least one of those stalls when we go in May. I didn't know NB built one! When did that happen?!

Seriously though. Buc-ees is like a gas station on steroids. Its the John Sena of gas stations.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 8, 2016)

I would also like to add that being a person who grew up stopping at these gas stations it never occurred to me that there's people out there who have never even HEARD of buc-ees!!! In my family there's no pass rule. 

When my husband and I travel we always pass one or two on the way to family and they always call us with jerkey requests. Or beaver nugget requests. Etc


----------



## Baymule (Jan 8, 2016)

No pass rule!!   

Beaver nuggets!!   We bought some too!

@Devonviolet your DD lives in Dallas, do ya'll stop at Buc-ees?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok all Buc-ees afectionados we want pictures of you in Buc-ees!
@Ferguson K @frustratedearthmother @HoneyDreameMomma and @Latestarter 

We want pictures of you in Buc-ees !!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 8, 2016)

Baymule said:


> No pass rule!!
> 
> Beaver nuggets!!   We bought some too!
> 
> @Devonviolet your DD lives in Dallas, do ya'll stop at Buc-ees?


Actually DD lives in North Dallas/Plano. The only current Buc-ees is SE on I-20, & we have never had need to go that way.

I have seen local news stories about the one that is being built in Fort Worth. Apparantly, locals didn't want such a large has station & there was an attempt to stop it, but Buc-ees won out in the end.

LOVE.the boxers on your DH! What a stitch!   The truck bed bench is cool too!

You said you took photos if the bathrooms. I'd live to see them too.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 8, 2016)

I work on a town that has one. I usually buy my breakfast there. The breakfast burritos are made fresh to order. There's usually hundreds of people inside, sometimes more. Its nightmarish during holiday times.

I can get one tomorrow on my lunch break.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 8, 2016)

Beaver Nuggets.... 

I've been known to down a 'requested' bag before it ever made it to it's destination.  Gotta buy (at least) two!  One to keep and one to give, lol!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 8, 2016)

OK, I'm almost afraid to ask... what is a beaver nugget (from Buc-ees)?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 8, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/BUC-EES-Beaver-Nuggets-Snacks-Bucees/dp/B005VS93GI


You have not lived until you've eaten an entire bag while driving down a highway somewhere in Texas!  Wooo hooo!  Bring something to wash your hands with - they are sticky - and a sticky steering wheel isn't cool.  Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> OK, I'm almost afraid to ask... what is a beaver nugget (from Buc-ees)?


Well, to start with, beavers are these little furry animals with big teeth. The nuggets come from the boy beavers and kinda hang down in the back end of said beaver. There are entire farms in Texas dedicated to producing beaver nuggets as they are a delicacy in high demand.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2016)

Hmmmm.... I might just have to think of starting a BACKYARD beaver HERD!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## goatgurl (Jan 9, 2016)

ok, youall just made me laugh out loud, that's a capital LOL.  even a few of us fur-n-ers have been to buc-ees.  my dd came back from texas last summer after spending time in Austin with sil while he was in an fbi school and she was in awe of buc-ees.  she took lots of pictures including the bathrooms.  she kept saying you can't believe the gas pumps and bathrooms  and all the stuff they have.  and bay i love dh's new unders.  you daughter is a lovely young woman, btw.  I'm starting to kind of worry about latestarter tho.  if he does decide to move to texas you guys are gonna fill him so full of stuff and he's gonna believe it all.  now he's planning on buying a place with a pond so he can raise beavers.  poor guy.  latestarter you have to remember that everthing is bigger and or deeper in texas, including the bs, be careful around these girls.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been to several of them--one in Baytown, the one in Giddings several times---they are big but all overpriced--just a Stuckeys on steroids.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2016)

Way back in the day we would never let our dad pass a Stuckey's on family vacations!  Remember the pecan logs?  Oh my!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2016)

And Stuckeys divinity!  But Stuckeys is no more...... but we have Buc-ees!!!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 9, 2016)

poor mom and dad, imagine having to take 5 little girls into stuckeys at one time.  and am i the only one that ate the pecans off the log and threw away the middle?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2016)

http://www.stuckeys.com/find-a-stuckeys

Not ALL gone!  We still stop at the one on I-10 east in Anahuac - even though the last time I stopped there it wasn't the same thrill as it was 50 years ago...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2016)

Ahhhhh........ Anahuac.........where there are more alligators that there are people.......  I haven't been to Anahuac in 40 forevers. Used to go fishing in the marshes there.

For the non-Texans, Anahuac is pronounced anna-WHACK


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 11, 2016)

My favorite one is Kuykendal. "Kirk-ken-doll"

Or, as my northern friend called it, kooi-ken-dahl


----------



## greybeard (Jan 13, 2016)

Soileau is pronounced swallow.

Stuckeys @ Anahuac is just a shadow of it's former self. I pass it frequently when we go to brother's beach house on Bolivar.

There used to be another Texas roadside 'attraction--mostly on old US 90 before they built Interstate 10.

Treasures, trinkets, and trash. Texas souvenirs mostly--back in the 50s, one of them had little clay pots with lids claiming to be "ashes from the Alamo".  

Stuckeys was bought by a big corporation in the 70s,(Pet Milk) and they did not manage it well--went from 350 stores down to 70. It is now again owned and managed by one of the Stuckey family and nationwide, now has over 200 franchises. There is another Stuckeys on I-10 right as you get into Beaumont.
Trivia question:
From whence did the idea for the words on the 5 little red signs leading up my long driveway originate? (the last sign would give it away, thus the question marks)
_Cattle Ahead
Means You Drive  Slow.
That old Bull
Is Some Cow's Beau.
????? ?????_


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 13, 2016)

Didn't they used to do those type of signs for some kind of aftershave or something?  Although given this string I wonder if it's for a gas station.  Regardless, I think they're fun, and I love the ones you have!  "That old Bull Is Some Cow's Beau" is priceless!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 13, 2016)

Burma Shave!   I cheated though...Google knows everything.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 13, 2016)

I also remember this one:


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd heard about Buccees for some time but had never gone.  Always wondered what the big deal was about going to a gas station; that is until my mom and I stopped at the one in Temple on the way to Austin early last fall.  Wow!! It was amazing! Totally loved it! I know whenever we go by a Buccees again, we'll be stopping.   So glad to hear one's opening up in Ft/W; that'll be the closest one to me.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 17, 2016)

You guys in the south have some strange stuff.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2016)

GLENMAR said:


> You guys in the south have some strange stuff.


But we sure have a lot of fun!!


----------

